# Model Car - info required.



## Sns002 (Jun 10, 2021)

My Dad was given a car years ago. It has no maker’s mark, just a serial number. Anyone
know anything about it from the photos?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you dont get any feed back on your car in this section - we can move it over to the diecast section in a few days. It is a different mix of collectors in each forum.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Kind of looks like a late 20s- early 30s Ford. Have you tried a forum like Model Cars magazine or Scale Auto?? Also a shot of the front may help.


----------

